# Free Podcast Application



## maaz.ahmed.568632 (May 11, 2016)

A free podcast app for Android

That lets you post comments on a show and participate in conversations with other listeners.

Discover & Subscribe to feeds from a large directory.

Stream & download shows.

Parallel downloads.

Google sign-in.

Post comments on a show on a specific time-stamp

Reply to other listeners comments.

Get notification when there is a new comment on a show.

Push notification when someone replies to your comment.

Variable playback speed.

Color themes.

Download:

APK:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4jSPP-i_bTcVXE1OWk4RUNPM2M

Play Store:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.qijaz221.zcast

Note:
This is a work in progress, you may find some features missing which you can let us know here on the forum, if you find bugs please do report.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## chadwick7799 (May 6, 2017)

Account

Sent from my Z717VL using Tapatalk


----------

